
How Woodstock 50 Is Shaping Up to Be Fyre Fest 2.0 - Yuval_Halevi
https://www.thedailybeast.com/how-woodstock-50-is-shaping-up-to-be-fyre-fest-20
======
PaulHoule
If you get stranded in Watkins Glen however it is not so bad. On any given
weekend people show up to watch cars go around and around the track and hope
that a wheel comes off or something.

------
just_myles
Not the same as the fyre festival. They straight up lied. This is like a a
battle over a brand. Of course losing the name might lose the acts associated
with it.

